

AMC movie theater calls FBI to arrest a Google Glass user - gmatty
http://the-gadgeteer.com/2014/01/20/amc-movie-theater-calls-fbi-to-arrest-a-google-glass-user/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7093369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7093369)

